#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Structural Engineers Pocket Book Survey

## Anne S

Do you own a copy of the Structural Engineers Pocket Book?



Were working on a new edition and would like to know what you, the readers, would want from a new edition. If youve ever used this book, your feedback would be very welcome.

So if youd like the chance to win an iPod Shuffle while helping us out, please take a few minutes to complete this short survey: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Thank you for your time!See More: Structural Engineers Pocket Book Survey

----------

